# Favorite Dog Movie?



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

I just watched eight below with my little nieces and for a disney movie it was real good.

I have to say my favorite was K-9 (the first one), Homeward Bound was good too


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll have to say K-9, too. I saw it long ago in the theatre with my brother and his family. 
I like Lady and the Tramp, though, that is animated.
Haven't seen eight below yet.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/27_director.gif Tough question. I have several "favorites".
OLD YELLER
TURNER & HOOCH
K-9
SHAGGY DOG
and I'm sure there are some I've forgotten!!!


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

There have been several but K-9 is the one we watch the most.

Edit: Did you know the dog who played Jerry-Lee in K-9 was a real police dog? He was shot and killed in the line of duty 2 or 3 years after the movie was made.

Jon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I certainly liked "K-9" alot but my favorite dog movie was actually about a Lab. "Far From Home - The Adventures Of Yellow Dog" (1995) was just fantastic.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113028/


----------



## nylasmom (Aug 21, 2002)

Old Yeller is my all time favorite.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

K-9 here! Logan loves it too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I loved Eight Below. That's got my vote for favorite.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

For me, K-9 with Jim Belushi and Jerry Lee hands down. The scene with the billiard ball is just the best. You could just smell the fear in those guys! I did not know that Jerry Lee was a real K-9 officer. What a shame that he was killed in the line of duty.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

most of them are too SAD

even Eight Below - which I really enjoyed - scenery and photography was just awesome - who would have thought that walrus'/sea lions [??] were so SCARY!!!!!


Lee

Lee


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

"K-9" is definately one of my all-time faves. Wasn't too impressed with the sequels, though.

"Eight Below" was okay. Not as good as I thought it'd be.

If we include animated movies, "Balto" is pretty good too.

If it has dogs in it, I'll probably watch it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif I may change the channel part-way through if it's really bad.

Anyone remember a made-for-TV movie called "Atomic Dog?" Was on USA um-teen years ago starring a white GSD with black markings 'painted' on. Was a pretty cheesy movie, but I liked it for the dogs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazingly enough, "K-9" was just on Encore today. I saw it with the dogs. Odin was paying rapt attention as was, interestingly enough, Frigga. Frigga hasn't been so interested in TV as Odin. It surprised me to see her paying so much attention to the show. When Jerry Lee howled both my dogs howled with him! 

It's been years and years since I saw that movie. I must confess I hadn't remembered it so well. I'll rate it equal now to my other favorite "Far From Home - The Adventures Of Yellow Dog". I guess that movie just struck a cord because I also was once a lonely boy in a strange place with no other friend than my dog.

Yes, so sad to learn here that Jerry Lee died in the line of duty. I found a page that says that's an actual fact. Here it is:

http://www.fast-rewind.com/

Best line from the movie was Ed O'Neil introducing Belushi to Jerry Lee:

O' Neil: "This dog will respond to any command."

Belushi: "Oh yeah, right, surrre... 'KILL' "

Jerry Lee: RRRAARRARA GRARRARAR AARRARARRA RRRARARRA!!!!

(THUD - Belushi hits the pavement)

O' Neil: "I'd have started out with something more like 'Here boy' ".


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
"Far From Home - The Adventures Of Yellow Dog" 

[/ QUOTE ] 
That is My fave too.
And second is Homeward Bound - The incredible journey (the one with the voice overs) only the first one.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

K-9 is my fav! Used to watch it with my former GS, Rocki,
but I think it gave her too many ideas... hmmmm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif

Turner & Hooch was great too (kinda sad ending though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif)

Can't watch Ol' Yeller without a box of kleenex 

There was another, Cats & Dogs (I think??) with the evil cat trying to take over the world - that one was cute too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I love K-9, Homeward Bound, the old Incredible Journey and Iron Will.

I haven't seen Eight Below yet. At the top of my rent/buy list.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Eight Below has to be one of the better dog movies made especialy since the dogs' acting was better than the male lead's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## cebucha (Jan 27, 2007)

K-9 and Turner and Hooch are the favs, but would also have to add Beethoven, just for the slobber scenes....

There is an old movie from the 70's titled 'Benji'. Just a sweet little mutt, but you fell in love with him.


----------



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

Cujo? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Dh bought me K-9 for Christmas because he knew I really wanted that movie. That has to be my favorite dog movie.

Eight Below was great too. I saw that on the plane on our way to Hawaii for our honeymoon in June and I must say that I wish I had a box of Kleenex on hand with me. Nothing like crying your eyes out on an airplane full of strangers.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lassie Come Home (1943) with Roddy McDowall /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif I really enjoy K-9 also except for the insulting scene of Jerry Lee having "fun" with a poodle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah I coulda done without that part of the movie too.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the movie My Dog Skip, I even bought it. I also ADORE Jack Russell Terriers, especially my little Riley. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Love Leads The Way - about legislating 'seeing eye' dogs in acciss to public places and transportation.
http://movies2.nytimes.com/gst/movies/movie.html?v_id=30299


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey nice movie suggestion, Anne. I'll have to look for that one. Timothy Bottoms is a great actor.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Old Yeller
and
Homeward Bound


----------



## debi714 (Mar 29, 2006)

K9, homeward bound are my favs
I didn't like Eight below, I can't believe the guy left the dogs there,chained. I wouldn't of.........It made me angry


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gifYa know, I want to say K-9 was the best...but does anybody else remember "Run, Joe, Run"? It was on Saturdays during the early to mid 70's. It was a series about a GSD that was a military dog. Somebody attacked his handler and for some reason everybody thought that the dog, Joe, killed him. He escaped the military base and went from place to place helping people, kind of like a one dog A Team. The military was always looking for him and he would take off just in time. It was all about the GSD and how smart he was and loyal to his fellow man. Anybody else remember this or am I crazy?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif


----------



## Obdntk9 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would have to say K9 and my all time favorite is "Rain". It was an Animal Planet movie about a german shepherd and a veteran during the Vietnam war. It was a great movie with a happy ending. I Like happy endings when it comes to animals. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I loved Eight Below. That's got my vote for favorite. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine Too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah! I remember that show To be honest though, I had forgotten it until you brought it up. Yeah that was a good show. Check this link out:

http://www.retrojunk.com/details_tvshows/1319-run-joe-run/


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

oh yeller [first dog movie i watched] 
k-9
turner and hooch
homeward bound [1st one]
my dog skip
because of winn dixie
eight below

sorry but i love all of these.


----------



## monk (May 3, 2005)

I guess it would have to be The Doberman Gang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Probably Eight Below.


----------



## TonyC (Feb 5, 2007)

'My Dog Skip' and 'Turner and Hooch' are favorites, but as a goof, how about 'Best in Show'?

Tony C


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes! I loved "Best in Show." It's hilarious.


----------



## sstuckey (Dec 29, 2006)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif I can't believe nobody has mentioned "Chip, the War Dog". Being the GSD nut that I am, I've always just loved that movie. Check it out GSD lovers!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Best of Show, then 8 below.

Does dances with wolves count? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

K-9, The Incredible Journey, Iron Will, Eight Below, Call of The Wild, White Fang(the original).....man I could name a ton more too!
About Eight Below, it was based on true events. Out of the eight dogs only like 3 or 4(I think that's the #) of them actually lived. A lady I work for(sled dog kennel) has met the real musher/guy at the Iditarod one year. Of course some of her dogs(that she bred) run it, so she gets to mingle with the best up there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

_Chips, the War Dog_ was indeed a good movie. All the more so because it was true. Chips was awarded the Silver Star and the Purple Heart for his actions that day. The Commander of the Order of the Purple Heart complained though so his medals were taken back. Maybe it made that man happy but it crushed the men who served with Chips. Who was better served?

http://www.military.com/NewContent/0,13190,K9_051605,00.html


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

[ QUOTE ]
Lassie Come Home (1943) with Roddy McDowall /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, it is my all time fave!


----------



## joeschoepp (Oct 30, 2006)

K9. The first one. Absolutely the best GSD movie.


----------



## Irena (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd have to say, *"Where The Red Fern Grows"* (how the boy worked and saved the $$$ to buy a pair of Coonhounds and what they achieved together). Also I liked *"Best In Show"* but only because 1) it featured a Weimaraner (who died this year, I think she was 10 or older) and 2) because I do show, so it was fun to see from that point of view. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

As for a GSD movie - well, not really a movie but I do like to watch *"Kommissar Rex"* series when I have the chance. I like the plots a lot (really interesting).


----------



## linewalkin (Mar 11, 2007)

K-9 was great..!!!
It's only a small part....but "Showtime" with Robert DeNiro and Eddie Murphy....when they bring in the GSD "Powder"...then try to take him from Robert Deniro...after the two had bonded....they're sitting there on the couch eating "Hungry Man" type dinners...hilarious!!!
But I have to say......Oh My Gosh...All Dogs Go To Heaven...with "Charlie"


----------



## linewalkin (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh...and ..NOT a movie...but.what got me hooked.was "Max" the Bionic Dog....!!!
I knew even when I was a little kid...this was the breed for me!!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I loved all of the movies mentioned...especially Homeward Bound. I was about 8 or so when it came out, our golden retriever had just died, needless to say I bawled my eyes out.

And I dont think anyone mentioned "All Dogs Go to Heaven." Another favorite of mine!
And I can't forget the Disney ones...Fox and the Hound, Lady and the Tramp, 101 Dalmatians...am I missing any?

I do remember seeing Atomic Dog and I loved the dogs too!

No one has mentioned the movie "Fluke." It's one of my favorites. It's about a kid whose dad dies in a car crash, and then is reincarnated into a dog's body and finds his way home to his family.
Deep stuff for a kid's movie. But I cry every time I see it.

Also I loved Beethoven when I was a kid, and Bingo.
I'm sure there are lots of others but those are just the ones I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Anna (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm Beethoven fan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif maybe it is an age thing - that time I already had a St Bernard dog and was wathing it with my children... Where the time go???


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

WHITE DOG, 1980, director Sam Fuller.  My husband produced it.


----------



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

Where the Red Fern Grows
White Fang
K-9
Old Yeller


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Where The Red Fern Grows 
Old Yeller
White Fang

I use to watch Hambone and Hilly all the time when I was little, but I can't find it anywhere nowadays.


----------



## cobraondarun (Feb 28, 2005)

eight below has my vote


----------



## lindsay (Mar 18, 2007)

Plague Dogs. It's an animated movie about two dogs that escape from a lab that experiments on animals. At the lab they came into contact with disease, and must be hunted down before they spread the plague. 

It's a very sad movie, but good. If you have high speed internet, you can watch it here...

Plague Dogs


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Irena from Fred's PC:

Anna, have you seen *La Guerre Des Tuques (The Dog Who Stopped The War)* (1984) then?


----------



## rogue1 (Mar 2, 2007)

hI everyone, K-9 best movie ever, although Eight below and Snow Dogs are a favourite as my friend breeds Siberian Huskies and I have to say they are all lovely although running is the only thing they KNOW!! Oh old time classic The Ugly Dachaund is also a fave x /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/halosable.gif.gif


----------



## Lilo (Sep 4, 2005)

AKSJAS

Quote"Oh...and ..NOT a movie...but.what got me hooked.was "Max" the Bionic Dog....!!!
I knew even when I was a little kid...this was the breed for me!!!"Quote


Me too! I loved Max, little i was thinking wow! this is a really cool dog! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif One day i will own one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Lilo (Sep 4, 2005)

Wetdog,

I didn't know La guerre des tuques was translate in other languages...

It's a french Canadian movies from here (Quebec). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## MarthaBeKe (Jan 6, 2007)

K-9, Homeward Bound, Lassie (I never missed a Lassie show when I was little).


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

My kids' faves: Winn Dixie (I liked that one too), 8 Below, Homeward Bound (hubby's fave), Airbud, and of course, who could forget Benji?!!!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm another one for K-9 I love Jerry Lee lol

I think close on it's heels though is Turner and Hooch!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hey I completely forgot about "Best In Show" - very funny movie!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's a new one coming out this month. The previews look good.

http://firehousedogmovie.com/


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have to say K-9 and Turner and Hooch. I'm not a huge fan of movies like Homeward Bound where they try to make animals into people. Dogs and cats just don't carry one conversations in plain english without moving their mouths...sorry I guess I'm just a cynic.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

K-9 and Eight Below!! Both are great movies and make me cry no matter how many times I've watched them.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Old Yeller is my all time fav!!!

I looooved All Dogs Go To Heaven even though it is animated. It's the only animated movie that ever made me cry.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

hands down "Best in Show"

Though I have to admit watching a little bit of K-911, the sequel to K-9..horrible movie, but I love Jerry Lee


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to say I liked Snow Dogs (with Cuba Gooding Jr.) and K-9 but any movie with dogs is fine with me, even if the movie is bad at least the dogs are fun to watch. With the 2 year old we watch Snow Buddies at least 1 time a day.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I love Eight Below, Because of Winn-Dixie, and I also enjoyed I am Legend, just cause of the GSD (Will Smith didn't hurt) but I guess that is not really a dog movie. 

I hate Old Yeller. I was traumatized for life after that as a child. 

What about books? My boys love Hank the Cowdog and my all time fav is 
Where the Red Fern Grows!!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just parused through and saw that nobody mentioned Milo & Otis? Its a childrens movie (not animated) about a puppy pug, and a little orange kitten. It has voice overs, but i remember it being a cute movie. Havent seen it in at least 15 years though.. Maybe i'll rent it at Blockbuster tonight!

Eight Below is one of my favorites (i cry EVERYTIME)

and the animated Disney's Fox and the Hound.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

eight below- 100%. I love that movie and could watch it over and over again. I have several other favorites as well like I am Legend!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd have to say ol' yeller is one of my favorite along with K-9. "I am Legend" isnt really a dog movie but because of that fact there is a GSD in it makes it even better! lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Best in Show has got to be my favorite. 

I also love Where the Red Fern Grows, but lots of kleenex needed for that one.

Other favorites, and definitely more obscure... and both starring GSDs:
Love Leads the Way
Kavik, The Wolf Dog


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

My all time favorite is the one I've been watching since before I could speak, Old Yeller! Somehow it didn't traumatize me.







I own it on DVD and put it in every know and then.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lady And the Tramp - my favorite dog movie.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine would be Homeward Bound, I balled my eyes out when Shadow came limping up that hill!!

Call of the Wild and White Fang are two awesome ones too

I have to admit I haven't been able to bring myself to see Eight Below because I knew I would cry!


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

OH yeah, and I forgot, another childhood favorite of mine that I don't think anyones mentioned yet. *The Journey of Natty Gann*! 








a girl traveling cross country with a wolf for a companion! I ate that up as a kid!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have a favourite dog movie but the most disturbing one I've ever seen was "A Boy and his Dog" takes place in a post apocalyptic world, dogs communicate psychically and it goes down hill from there

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072730/


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar the most disturbing one I've ever seen was "A Boy and his Dog"


OMG I saw that.... or well I saw the first 7 minutes. I was watching it online through Netflix, so thank the gods I didn't really pay for it. It was EXTREMELY disturbing, and :shaking head: Ugghh yeah.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

wanna know how it ends?


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

not particularly...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

lets just say the heroine of the story really had good taste


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This was in Readers Digest this month, looks interesting...my favorite is "fox and the hound" Tod and Copper rule!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Old Yeller is a classic and number 1 in my opinion. Eight Below, K-9 and others mentioned are also good, but Old Yeller, the best.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

What about "My Dog Skip"?? Does anyone remember this tearjerker? I thought it was a fantastic movie. 

Also, there is another movie I am trying to think of. I want to say Rascal. That is not it. Rascal was a 1969 dog movie- good, but not the one I am stressing over. This movie is about 8 years old, has a little boy who takes a dog (or the dog runs away) from a mean old man down the road and keeps him in the little playhouse, feeding him and taking care of him. Then, the boy is caught and made to return the dog, dog gets loose again and comes back- does anybody know what I am talking about? There was also a sequel to it, I think a few years ago.

I love this movie, but can't remember the name. Driving me nuts!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Old Yeller is the best, even to this day I still cry when I watch that movie.


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I love K-9 ( the first one ) and then Homeward Bound...both of them


----------

